
Soviet research of the 1920s on whether dogs can be psychic - lermontov
http://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/dog-telepathy
======
trhway
our cat back then and now our dog would wake up, start to pace around (and the
dog's face expression when he looks at me would be the pretty clear readable
excited expression that "She is coming home!!!"), etc. several minutes before
me or my wife would come home. The irregularity of the specific time when for
example i'd get back from work have always been significantly higher that
those several minutes, while those several minutes mean that i'm like 1 or 2
kilometers still away in the car (or in public transportation bus back then in
Russia).

~~~
taxicabjesus
> our cat back then and now our dog would wake up, start to pace around (and
> the dog's face expression when he looks at me would be the pretty clear
> readable excited expression that "She is coming home!!!"), etc. several
> minutes before me or my wife would come home.

Rupert Sheldrake wrote a book about this phenomenon [1]. There are many things
in the universe that Science has yet to adequately explain.

[1] [http://www.sheldrake.org/books-by-rupert-sheldrake/dogs-
that...](http://www.sheldrake.org/books-by-rupert-sheldrake/dogs-that-know-
when-their-owners-are-coming-home)

------
notadoc
Is "atlasobscura" anything more than nonsensical clickbait? The formula is
always:

"[How/Why] a (Insert Random Thing) (VERB) to (TRANSITIVE VERB) that (Absurdity
or Ridiculous Claim)"

~~~
mikestew
How is this article clickbait? It seemed to deliver what the headline
promised. These days, “clickbait” around here is turning into what “fake news”
is to the current U. S. administration: another name for articles I don’t
like.

~~~
notadoc
I deconstructed the headline specifically to outline how it is clickbait. The
results are shocking, wait until you see what happened next!

